# Call to extinguish the Cuban Cigar Band -



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/pla...siness/2007/05/29/snow.cuban.cigars.cnn&wm=11

Listen through the first 30 seconds then it comes on.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post Richard. I found that interesting. :tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the find! We'll see.
But I had no idea Cuba was getting rid of their 'bands'? Are they going strictly to cabs?


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

This is a great example of how a small minority in Florida can sway American policy because of the importance of their vote in national politics. I understand their viewpoint and salute their efforts.

I would also like to see the band lifted, for the selfish reason of wanting the cigars, but also think we will have more influence with the Cuban government if we had free trade.

Yes, I am sitting on the fence, but can see both sides. Hope in the end it turns out well for everyone.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 

Woogie


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The embargo may work if other nations abided by it, but with the US being the only hold out I don't see the effectiveness with the embargo. Lincoln-Diaz In CA made that argument about Spain with the Franco regime, but most of Europe abided by the embargo against that regime. I do not see how the embargo can be effective with exceptions for industries, families, and other nations bringing assistance/business in one form or another to Cuba, when you are trying to penalize the regime. I think the embargo may have had a shot if other nations would have towed the line, but since they obviously haven't what good does it do us to hold the embargo when it is in effect not really cutting anything off except our involvement in their economy? I think the embargo is working against our interests at this point. :2


ATL


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Richard...:tu The end is near with the embargo, it will be only a short time before it is over.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't see the end coming, but I hope I'm wrong. Then again, I really don't need anymore competition get the sticks I want.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

This was a good vid, thanks for the post.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> This is a great example of how a small minority in Florida can sway American policy because of the importance of their vote in national politics. I understand their viewpoint and salute their efforts.
> 
> I would also like to see the band lifted, for the selfish reason of wanting the cigars, but also think we will have more influence with the Cuban government if we had free trade.
> 
> Yes, I am sitting on the fence, but can see both sides. Hope in the end it turns out well for everyone.


:tpd: One just has to look at the 2000 election to see how important the voters of Florida are to potential Presidential candidates.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Tons of mixed emotions on this one.

I know enough people who fled the torture of that pr*ck Castro that I hope we do all we can to punish him and his demented view of socialism that is killing its own people.

Yet, I do enjoy the cigars. My fear in the embargo lifting is one of pure supply/demand and the inevitable supply shortage that will come when/if it is lifted. I do not want to pay $40 for a 'legal and available' cuban cigar. 

Somehow, I feel its better the way it is. BTW, I couldn't get the sound to work on the video so I cannot comment, but will give it another try later.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OOPs ... Band should be ban... sorry guys.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Good post thx

I don't think we should life the band untill the Cuban Gov. changes.
They need some type of free elections & to respect human rights.

I hope the day comes soon that they make these changes because I enjoy Cuban cigars and would love nothing better than taking the ferry boat from Key West to Cuba. The sail fishing off of Cuba is suppose to be the best in the world.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Good post thx
> 
> I don't think we should life the band untill the Cuban Gov. changes.
> They need some type of free elections & to respect human rights.
> ...


While I am def. not a Castro supporter, I think you can levy the same charges about Human rights and lack of elections against China, yet they are one of our biggest trading partners.

You can argue though, that trade with China has lead to some liberalization (in the economic sense, not the American political sense) of the countries policies. In turn, a greater amount of wealth in local entrepreneurs and workers there has also created something of a middle class, which will no doubt grow. When a population gains in resources, they become more powerful and usually are therefore more effective and sometimes successful in changing the status quo. Since the embrago has pretty much failed for 60 years, I think its time to review the policy and see what other options are available...


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Call to extinguish the Cuban Cigar Ban*

I don't think the embargo is going anywhere Castro or no. I was snooping around on the net and happened upon a long lost and forgotten board which had a thread of discussion that is exactly the same as this one, it was written in 1996. What has really fundamentally changed from then, nothing. Castro has built a government, albiet a totalitarian one, that can outlast his life.


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

mtb996 said:


> Tons of mixed emotions on this one.
> 
> I know enough people who fled the torture of that pr*ck Castro that I hope we do all we can to punish him and his demented view of socialism that is killing its own people.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think of the potential to increase output of cigars in Cuba is at right now? Is it pretty much at its max right now? Is it the crappy government that is hindering the output of Cuban cigars?


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

bkc888 said:


> What do you guys think of the potential to increase output of cigars in Cuba is at right now? Is it pretty much at its max right now? Is it the crappy government that is hindering the output of Cuban cigars?


That's always been my concern! If the US allows importation of Cuban goods, I'd bet that would put a HUGE strain on the cigar industry for a couple years. If the Embargo ends in 2008, per se, I'd count on box codes of 2008 to 2010 or so to be rough, due to overproduction and a lack of Quality Assurance.

Here's a cartoon to show how us Cigarophiles feel...it looks like the OFAC is portrayed as a turtle, but whatever...(imagine it's a barrel of stogies)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ISOMs will be smoked in the US whether the embargo is lifted or not IMO. It would be great if all was right in the world but this is not the case w/CUBA. Somethings change and some things remain the same, only time will tell what happens between Cuba & the US.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> OOPs ... Band should be ban... sorry guys.


Geez, here I was looking all over Amazon for their album?!? Never heard of the "Cuban Cigar Band".


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> While I am def. not a Castro supporter, I think you can levy the same charges about Human rights and lack of elections against China, yet they are one of our biggest trading partners.
> 
> You can argue though, that trade with China has lead to some liberalization (in the economic sense, not the American political sense) of the countries policies. In turn, a greater amount of wealth in local entrepreneurs and workers there has also created something of a middle class, which will no doubt grow. When a population gains in resources, they become more powerful and usually are therefore more effective and sometimes successful in changing the status quo. Since the embrago has pretty much failed for 60 years, I think its time to review the policy and see what other options are available...


You make a valid point about China but we had to start economic trade with China because of their labor force and their ability to produce goods. By having an open trade agreement with China we have been able to keep inflation down in this country on durable goods. An open trade agreement with Cuba will not have the same positive impact as China does.

The people that will benefit business wise from the embargo lifiting is the Tourism industry and the airline industry. There are some benefits to the exportation of goods to a free Cuba.

The bottom line for me is that Cuba is not that big economicly for the politicans to risk their politicial careers over until Cuba is free.

There is no doubt in my mind that the Embargo has failed in up rooting the Cuban gov. I think untill the Cuban people fight & die for change the embargo stays. 
Why should they die for freedom when they can just escape to the US?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Maybe it is time to stock up. :ss


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/video/player/pla...siness/2007/05/29/snow.cuban.cigars.cnn&wm=11
> 
> Listen through the first 30 seconds then it comes on.


i don't know how he does it, but RPB ALWAYS has the latest and greatest cigar news. thanks - as always - for sharing!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

RJT said:


> Thanks Richard...:tu The end is near with the embargo, it will be only a short time before it is over.


It would be nice.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good video, thanks for posting Richard.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Pete said:


> That's always been my concern! If the US allows importation of Cuban goods, I'd bet that would put a HUGE strain on the cigar industry for a couple years. If the Embargo ends in 2008, per se, I'd count on box codes of 2008 to 2010 or so to be rough, due to overproduction and a lack of Quality Assurance.
> 
> Here's a cartoon to show how us Cigarophiles feel...it looks like the OFAC is portrayed as a turtle, but whatever...(imagine it's a barrel of stogies)


I think the strain would last for about 2 years tops. After that the Cuban production would catch up and the prices will stabilize. Another thing is the thing that is typically in shortage is wrapper crop. Filler, Binder leaf all seem to be around in abundance. What I think you will see is a series of hybrids with Cuban filler and binder with a Nicaraguan or Ecuadorian wrapper. I actually think the cigars might be pretty good, I mean who's to say what will happen when Padron gets their hands on some of that premium leaf.

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I think the strain would last for about 2 years tops. After that the Cuban production would catch up and the prices will stabilize. Another thing is the thing that is typically in shortage is wrapper crop. Filler, Binder leaf all seem to be around in abundance. What I think you will see is a series of hybrids with Cuban filler and binder with a Nicaraguan or Ecuadorian wrapper. I actually think the cigars might be pretty good, I mean who's to say what will happen when Padron gets their hands on some of that premium leaf.
> 
> ATL


Or Visa - Versa , what would happen if the Cubans got some of our leaf to make their cigars.....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Maybe it is time to stock up. :ss


No, that was last year...remermber? I told everybody? Stock up cause they go up in price every year. Well, If the 06 boxes are an indication, maybe I was preaching that too early.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> i don't know how he does it, but RPB ALWAYS has the latest and greatest cigar news. thanks - as always - for sharing!


It's because he's the friggin' MAN. Period.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Coffee Grounds said:


> You make a valid point about China but we had to start economic trade with China because of their labor force and their ability to produce goods. By having an open trade agreement with China we have been able to keep inflation down in this country on durable goods. An open trade agreement with Cuba will not have the same positive impact as China does.
> 
> The people that will benefit business wise from the embargo lifiting is the Tourism industry and the airline industry. There are some benefits to the exportation of goods to a free Cuba.
> 
> ...


I don't know man, I just saw an FDA report that toothpaste coming in from China contains chemicals found in Antifreeze in it. I don't think I've ever heard of a Cuban cigar coming from Cuba with problems like we've seen from China. I don't see why we "need" China any more than we need Cuba considering we're being poisoned by them.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

It could have adverse affects on cigars. no longer pure Cuban tobacco?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> I think the strain would last for about 2 years tops. After that the Cuban production would catch up and the prices will stabilize. Another thing is the thing that is typically in shortage is wrapper crop. Filler, Binder leaf all seem to be around in abundance. What I think you will see is a series of hybrids with Cuban filler and binder with a Nicaraguan or Ecuadorian wrapper. I actually think the cigars might be pretty good, I mean who's to say what will happen when Padron gets their hands on some of that premium leaf.
> 
> ATL


As I've said before, I also think that a lot of the inevitable post-embargo spike in demand will be people running out and buying 'em, not because they know anything about cigars, but because they're the hip thing and the "forbidden fruit" they've always heard about. Within a few sticks I think a lot of them will say "what's the big deal" and go back to whatever NCs they were used to.

I've often wondered myself what the effect of additional US capital would be, especially if it allows converting a lot of former cane land back to the almighty leaf.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i agree with the old guy at the end, once castro goes, open it up.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

lol there is no going back after you smoke a fine habano:ss:tu

mikes


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

For purely selfish reasons... I hope the embargo stays in place 


However I see it ending before fall.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. White said:


> I don't know man, I just saw an FDA report that toothpaste coming in from China contains chemicals found in Antifreeze in it. I don't think I've ever heard of a Cuban cigar coming from Cuba with problems like we've seen from China. I don't see why we "need" China any more than we need Cuba considering we're being poisoned by them.


Sounds like a quality controll issue? We do business with China because they can produce good cheaply thus this keeps inflation down.

I think with the CC's supply/demand issue I have read they (CA) estimates 38% of CC's being produced are reaching the US consumer already. 
I know a lot of the online venders have expanded operations which tells me they are selling a lot.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> For purely selfish reasons... I hope the embargo stays in place
> 
> However I see it ending before fall.


Dustin is that just a hunch?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> Dustin is that just a hunch?


Yikes...I got some purchasing to do. :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thurm15 said:


> Dustin is that just a hunch?




Maybe.....


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> For purely selfish reasons... I hope the embargo stays in place


:tpd:

I have to agree. I am not looking forward to the price increase when the embargo is lifted.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

And the overall quality decrease


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

When they lift the ban, i can start making my dream of retiring on a parcel of land around Vuelta Abajo a reality... still a fantasy


----------

